# Crack Help



## Swiheezy (Dec 16, 2009)

I have Civilization 4 with warlords and everything is installed and mounted.

However, when I open the cracks they immediately close. 

Any idea what is wrong?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 16, 2009)

What cracks?


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 16, 2009)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> What cracks?



You know..... The cracks earthquakes make in the earth.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 26, 2009)

icemanjc said:


> You know..... The cracks earthquakes make in the earth.



Nah, I think he was talking about buttcracks...


----------



## housefull (Jan 31, 2010)

I wanted to play a classic game so I installed Call of Duty Deluxe Edition, UB. When I start it the sounds works fine but as soon as I start playing the sounds stops completely, for the whole system, not just CoD. When I go back to the menu the sound is sporadic and then works fine once I quit CoD.
Thanks!


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 31, 2010)

Please don't hijack threads with un-related subjects.
Or, are you getting paid to spam here?

Glad to hear you got your sound working again...


----------

